# Vacuum shootout



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The winner was a surprise.







Mike.
_______________


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Give us the skinny. I'm too lazy to watch it.

Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Milwaukee

__________________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Milwaukee
> 
> __________________


Makita but it had nonlocking bad casters on the front.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Milwaukee
> 
> __________________


Looks like a Nilfisk.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Makita but it had nonlocking bad casters on the front.


That also looks like a Nilfisk.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Video should have been Stamix vs Nilfisk vs a Pulsebac which should be in a different catagory. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll take my Nilfisk gd930 and Oneida DD...industrial grade, quiet and compact.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> That also looks like a Nilfisk.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It is a Nilfisk.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Makita but it had nonlocking bad casters on the front.


Too heavy, terrible hose, horrible casters. 

__________________


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Too heavy, terrible hose, horrible casters.
> 
> __________________


It has nice casters, they just don't lock. Have you ever locked the casters on your vac?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> It has nice casters, they just don't lock. Have you ever locked the casters on your vac?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


All the time in the back of my truck. Keeps it from rolling around as much. 

__________________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Too heavy, terrible hose, horrible casters.
> 
> __________________


Every thing is too heavy for you. I don't care about the heavy. I'm even starting to like fat asses


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I have 2 Bosch vac so I no care.... The price was right:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Every thing is too heavy for you. I don't care about the heavy. I'm even starting to like fat asses




I rather empty it twice. 

However, I was referring to the conclusions reflected in video. 

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I rather empty it twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With a fat ass there's a bigger area to empty it on


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> With a fat ass there's a bigger area to empty it on


How did I miss this. LoL

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome! That's all I can say.









__________________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Scared the crap out of me when the auto filter clean bucked on! 

__________________


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Scared the crap out of me when the auto filter clean bucked on!
> 
> __________________


Thought your wife was shooting at you?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Is it a Vacuum Shootout or suck off:blink:


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Dirty ....don't go make it weird lol


Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Is it a Vacuum Shootout or suck off:blink:


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Is it a Vacuum Shootout or suck off:blink:


I was looking for a beater bar to but things are getting "out of Hand" lol


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

waiting for the release of flexvolt dust extractor... it will be mine, oh yes, it will be mine. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

